# Spirit of giving free fishing trip



## brucevannguyen

I'm giving an all day free fishing trip with me on my little 18ft flat bottom boat as a Christmas present to a person that is less fortunate. Only rule is you do not have a boat and Love Fishing and is a 2cooler. All tackle is provided. I'll even buy that person lunch. One lucky person will be randomly drawn from all entries on Christmas eve. A date to go fishing will be work out by winner and me.


----------



## GaryI

Wow, very generous of you. I have a boat so I don't qualify, but I remember the many years I didn't have a boat and always fished from shore, but longed to go fishing on the water. You will make someone very happy.


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Bruce i think most everyone here own some kind of boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

There are many bank Fisher fathers on here that don't have a boat. If I end up getting one with kids I'm taking them all father and kids to memory lane on this fishing trip.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing

That is outstand Bruce you're the Man. I know that the person that gets that trip is going to have a good time. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Ducktracker

I don't qualify but that is very generous of you! You will teach them a lot. Congrats to who ever wins it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

Good thing about this trip is its special. Winner has the option to go as many time as needed untill I put them on an insane amount of fish which can happen any time from now trhu out the new year. It's a happy win win kinda present.:grin:


----------



## brucevannguyen

Anyone caught lying will be taking out to an island on the lake and left for dead on the island. Not kidding. LOL!! This is truely for unfortunate guys that has no boat. I got nothing to teach. Just lucky most of the time. Heh!!heh!!


----------



## whsalum

Kudos Bruce !! Reminds me of the guy who won the boat at last years McBass tournament on Rayburn and gave it to the bank fishing entrant he had passed each morning on the way out. Class my friend, class !!


----------



## fishonkev

Green to you


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

Way to go, Bruce. Very generous of you. You are one of the many people who make 2cool a community and not just a web site. I know the winner will have quite a trip - I hope it's a parent with kid(s).


----------



## fishinganywhere

Bruce,
I go fishing all the times with no boat and I read your post here all the times. I will be very happy if I win a trip to go with you so I can learn a lot from you. Thanks very much for giving me an opportunity to be a lucky guy
Ping


----------



## brucevannguyen

fishinganywhere said:


> Bruce,
> I go fishing all the times with no boat and I read your post here all the times. I will be very happy if I win a trip to go with you so I can learn a lot from you. Thanks very much for giving me an opportunity to be a lucky guy
> Ping


Ping if no one else enter. Spot is yours. And if there is. Not many I suppose. But let me warn you. Once I take you the urges to buy a boat is even greater than urges for sex.


----------



## fishinganimal

I need to sell my boat quickly!


----------



## ripalipman

Hey my buddy Bruce. Where is this here "spirit trip" going to take place?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Lol. My boat is known as my second wife. That what my wife and kids call it. Hey i can climp on her anytime. Turn on anytime. No complain at all. What else you want for a second wife???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

Where ever the fish is bitting best at that time Ryan:blush:


----------



## tngbmt

nice offer bruce. we fished together on that party boat style when LLA guide was still a chuckle of a maybe. you've progressed a bunch.

had to separate with that 18' cc 2nd wife due to work, then i bought an 11' mistress, slender body, 70# loaded. i can shoulder carry with some effort

used to enjoy my ex all day, any distance .. now 1 or two mile trip is a stretch.

not entering, just realized how long it's been


----------



## cva34

More Green For bruce!


----------



## ripalipman

Hahaha Bruce:blush:blush: FYI I am the almighty now. Will see you on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

Take care of your dad Ryan. He's a very good man. It was an honor to know you and your dad.


----------



## sotexhookset

Very generous of you. Good luck to the winner.


----------



## Danny O

fishinganimal said:


> I need to sell my boat quickly!


Um, NO!


----------



## fishin-addiction

Ken.Huynh said:


> Lol. My boat is known as my second wife. That what my wife and kids call it. Hey i can climp on her anytime. Turn on anytime. No complain at all. What else you want for a second wife???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO. !!!! Lots of things I could say about that but I'm going to keep my mouth shut. ðŸ˜¶ hope to see you and both of your wives up here soon


----------



## brucevannguyen

Ken.Huynh said:


> Lol. My boat is known as my second wife. That what my wife and kids call it. Hey i can climp on her anytime. Turn on anytime. No complain at all. What else you want for a second wife???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO too!! That's a good one Ken.


----------



## Northern fisherman

WTG Bruce it's you any many other fellow 2coolers that make this forum as great as it is I didn't know what I was getting into when I signed up but I keep on getting more impressed as time goes on I hope you and your guest(s) have a great time on the water.


----------



## texcajun

I nominate Sac-a-lait Trey. I happen to know he doesn't own a boat, and he has a little girl that loves to fish. You couldn't fish with a nicer guy.


----------



## Jimmy Blue

Bruce you got me thinking of putting my boat up for sale.

But who am I kidding I still wouldn't qualify, if I didn't have a boat I still have a wonderful wife, kids and life.

Seiously though, someone is gonna be very happy to go with you, I too hope they have kids to go too.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Mr. Trey please do enter. Would love to have you if you win.


----------



## Bazooka

Bruce I would love to go fishing with you and have no boat. How do I enter?


----------



## brucevannguyen

Bazooka said:


> Bruce I would love to go fishing with you and have no boat. How do I enter?


You're in.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Jimmy my rules were plain and simple. If you sold your boat before Christmas you are welcome to enter. If I can put a smile on a person face on Christmas or any other day than my boat is your boat. Life is much more than just fishing.


----------



## aerigan

**** wish I didn't have a boat. I could learn a ton from you Bruce.


----------



## [email protected]

*Christmas spirit*



brucevannguyen said:


> I'm giving an all day free fishing trip with me on my little 18ft flat bottom boat as a Christmas present to a person that is less fortunate. Only rule is you do not have a boat and Love Fishing and is a 2cooler. All tackle is provided. I'll even buy that person lunch. One lucky person will be randomly drawn from all entries on Christmas eve. A date to go fishing will be work out by winner and me.


Bruce

We dont know each other but i was inspired by your generosity. I build custom rods. I would like to build you a custom rod, at no cost to you. Please contact me so we can meet and discuss your blank, thread work, and grips.

Allan
seekfishing
281-469-9898


----------



## tha bum

*the spirit of giving*

I don't post much on here but I am on this site just about every day, but I have to comment on this, the generosity of SS, Bruce and now Allan is really nice and this Forum is the best. it is starting to feel a lot like Christmas here. I sure wish I had seen SS's contest in time to get in on that and I have a boat so I am out on Bruce's fishing trip. I fish LL a lot during the spring and summer, hope I run into these guys one day just to say hi. Thanks again SS, Bruce and Allan for making this site great.


----------



## brucevannguyen

That's what any normal person would do. Even though you don't see many post on here offerring free trips but I see it and hear very often. There are many nice people on here. And then there are people that only care about their fish and their honey holes. You have a good and Merry Christmas Mr B.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Allan said:


> brucevannguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving an all day free fishing trip with me on my little 18ft flat bottom boat as a Christmas present to a person that is less fortunate. Only rule is you do not have a boat and Love Fishing and is a 2cooler. All tackle is provided. I'll even buy that person lunch. One lucky person will be randomly drawn from all entries on Christmas eve. A date to go fishing will be work out by winner and me.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce
> 
> We dont know each other but i was inspired by your generosity. I build custom rods. I would like to build you a custom rod, at no cost to you. Please contact me so we can meet and discuss your blank, thread work, and grips.
> 
> Allan
> seekfishing
> 281-469-9898
Click to expand...

Thanks Mr.Allen I guess when you do good,good returns to you. That says a lot about you too. I will surely contact you soon. And A Merry Christmas to you and your families.


----------



## [email protected]

*custom rod*



brucevannguyen said:


> Thanks Mr.Allen I guess when you do good,good returns to you. That says a lot about you too. I will surely contact you soon. And A Merry Christmas to you and your families.


Your welcome! It will take a few of weeks to build so get with me when you can so we can get started.

What lake are you thinking about fishing?

Allan
Seekfishing.com
281-469-9898


----------



## brucevannguyen

I'm hoping LL dead sticking for whites if there are any white Bass left on the Lake,or maybe we get lucky and them whites starts running up the river to to the dam. Then there are hybrids.


----------



## eyef1shin

Don't have a boat and would love to go. Love to fish and would go everyday if I could. You're doing a great thing and it's very generous. I'm sure whomever wins will have a great time.


----------



## brucevannguyen

eyef1shin said:


> Don't have a boat and would love to go. Love to fish and would go everyday if I could. You're doing a great thing and it's very generous. I'm sure whomever wins will have a great time.


You are more than welcome. You're in.


----------



## Snookered

brucevannguyen said:


> There are many nice people on here.


 true statement!
snookered


----------



## 3StoogesFishing

Yes I can speak highly of Bruce, I have jumped in with him on many different trips and he is a good one to fish with as it is all ways a fun trip. Even on the night he told me that I would not catch whites jigging in the dark. You know what I am saying Bruce. 

Good to see. I hope that we all can get someone out to fish with us over the next year. I fished with a guy last year his name was Opie. He had a yellow Bass boat and we had a good time putting whites in the boat as fast as we could unhook them. You nerve know who you are going to get to fish with when you are in the right place at the right time. Thank you for everyone I have fished with. You know who you are Bruce, Rustyhook, SS, Michael, Opie, Jimmyblue, Ed and the list goes on. Bottom line is good people here on this site.


----------



## Dirt Daddy

Bruce your one heck of a MAN !! the smiles on your kids and others faces tell the story..That's what its all about Brother.....It wont let me give you anymore Green so Greenie to ya Amigo


----------



## brucevannguyen

Dirt Daddy said:


> Bruce your one heck of a MAN !! the smiles on your kids and others faces tell the story..That's what its all about Brother.....It wont let me give you anymore Green so Greenie to ya Amigo


Thanks dirt daddy!! Just spreading the love. Need to go out there and make some smiles your self. Fish are in a spring like mood and bitting like crazy.


----------



## dk2429

Now that is a real man.. You'll put a smile on somebody's face bud.


----------



## BigDawg12345

*Free Trip*

You will really make someone's Christmas. I would like to be entered also. My 22 yro will be home from the army on the 20th and my 16 yro will be out of school also. I don't have to go, would just like for them to if I'm drawn.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Sir if your sons a vet your family is welcome to go any time. Don't have to enter. Just let me know when you wanna go. Me giving a free trip is nothing comparing your son giving his service to the country. Should be be proud of your son.


----------



## brucevannguyen

BigDawg12345 said:


> You will really make someone's Christmas. I would like to be entered also. My 22 yro will be home from the army on the 20th and my 16 yro will be out of school also. I don't have to go, would just like for them to if I'm drawn.


Sir if you text me a number I can coordinate with you to find an appropriate time to take your sons out fishing. My number 832-273-9183


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Ya thanks any vet for there service and sacrifice. I would love to take any vet too but yall probably be more mad at me for not finding anything since I new to the game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golkayakiad

*wow..just awesome*

This has to be one of the most uplifting threads i have read on 2 cool good job Bruce..you are a awesome person.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Last call for a free trip. I ain't got a big fancy boat. I ain't rich. I ain't doing this for fame or money. Just wanna share on the most special holiday they call Christmas.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Bruce read most of your post would like to go sometime thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Bass-Tracker

I don't have a boat or kids but would like to go with anyone who wants company on the water.
Don't need to be on your free trip but, anyone wanting someone to share cost would be OK too.


.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

WELL


----------



## brucevannguyen

And the winner is Sac-a-lait Trey.

Trey text me a week ago entering him self. You guys just gotta trust me on this one. There were a total of 5 contestant enter and one ask to go when ever I need a fishing partner to share cost. Thanks Bass-Tracker!!! Will do !!My boy randomly pick the winner with his eye close. Picking one name out of all contestant from a container. Thank-you all for entering this contest. Merry Christmas and may your family have a bless and wonderful new year.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Trey I will be contacting you soon as the winter pattern returned and the bites is predictable. Went out today and already know before even leave the house it was gonna be a non productive day due to certain condition I've experience in the past. And this warming trend is not helping at all. Kinda like the salt water flounder run. Been too warm,too many odd condition. We didn't even have a good run this year.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

brucevannguyen said:


> And the winner is Sac-a-lait Trey.
> 
> Trey text me a week ago entering him self. You guys just gotta trust me on this one. There were a total of 5 contestant enter and one ask to go when ever I need a fishing partner to share cost. Thanks Bass-Tracker!!! Will do !!My boy randomly pick the winner with his eye close. Picking one name out of all contestant from a container. Thank-you all for entering this contest. Merry Christmas and may your family have a bless and wonderful new year.


Wow. Thank you, Bruce.

You are quite a guy, and I am very grateful for your generosity. It will be a pleasure to meet you, and a privilege to fish with you.

Rest assured that I will pay it forward when the time comes that I own my own boat.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cwhitney

*And the runner-up is...*

Reading this thread got me into the giving mood. I looked through this thread for the remaining entrants, wrote the names on slips of paper, and pulled one out of a cup. The runner-up is Bass-Tracker. I have already contacted him via private message and we will work out a plan for a fishing trip in the future.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Awesome


----------



## BullyARed

Bruce, you are "da man". We all are proud of your kindness. I have a Carolina skiff and have fished Livingston only once on a friend boat long ago. Hope to meet you on the water one day for a beer. :brew2:


----------



## brucevannguyen

Thanks!! Beer would wash down well with tail gate fried fish.


----------



## Jimmy Blue

Bruce you are absolutely 'Da Man'!


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

Bruce is indeed "Da Man"!

It was cold, and it was windy, and I loved every minute of it!

Fishing with Bruce and Brandon was everything you'd imagine it to be. Bruce found fish that were doing their best not to be found. He put us on those hybrids and sent me home with a limit to feed the family. I hope my gratitude is apparent in the photo he posted. Thank you, Bruce. You are "Da Man"!


----------



## Postman

Was a little creepy even before you mentioned killing someone.............Awesome offer.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Sac-a-lait Trey said:


> Bruce is indeed "Da Man"!
> 
> It was cold, and it was windy, and I loved every minute of it!
> 
> Fishing with Bruce and Brandon was everything you'd imagine it to be. Bruce found fish that were doing their best not to be found. He put us on those hybrids and sent me home with a limit to feed the family. I hope my gratitude is apparent in the photo he posted. Thank you, Bruce. You are "Da Man"!


Trey enjoy your company. You got the patient to learn and become a successful fisherman. I would take you again any time for sure!! BTW Brandon say Thanks for the seaweed snacks.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

*Green to you, cwhitney*



cwhitney said:


> Reading this thread got me into the giving mood. I looked through this thread for the remaining entrants, wrote the names on slips of paper, and pulled one out of a cup. The runner-up is Bass-Tracker. I have already contacted him via private message and we will work out a plan for a fishing trip in the future.


The spirit of giving continues! Very generous of you.

Congratulations, Bass-Tracker. Hope y'all have a great trip.


----------



## eyef1shin

Just got back in town.... congrats to the winner, I'm sure it'll be a great time. You're a generous man Bruce and would love to go sometime, will pitch in for gas, bait, ect..


----------



## Bass-Tracker

Sac-a-lait Trey said:


> The spirit of giving continues! Very generous of you.
> 
> Congratulations, Bass-Tracker. Hope y'all have a great trip.


It doesn't look like it will happen.
He works M-F & doesn't have time with all the other commitments he has.

.


----------



## brucevannguyen

I'll take you this Saturday. But if the Boss call I need to haul butt. I'm on call. I'll even buy you lunch. Don't expect to catch. Just expect to enjoy a nice day on the water Me and my son will try really hard to put you on fish. Reason to many boats on the weekend. To many unwanted noise.:headknock


----------



## cwhitney

Bass-Tracker said:


> It doesn't look like it will happen.
> He works M-F & doesn't have time with all the other commitments he has.
> 
> .


I would have preferred to keep this private, but since you made this public, I will respond here.

When I first sent you the private message offering you the free trip, you said you wanted to wait until the weather warmed up to go. You contacted me earlier this week asking to go Friday (tomorrow) since the high temp was forecasted to be 70+. Unfortunately, as I explained in my response, I do have to work for a living, so M-F are out unless I can take a day of vacation. As for this weekend, I also explained that I had plans that had been made back in October. You even replied back indicating that it was not a problem. This is the only attempt we have made to arrange the trip, so I am not sure where the "all the other commitments" comment came from.

That being said, I will still take you fishing, but you have to be willing to work with me on the date.


----------



## brucevannguyen

I'm with you Whitney. I know you are a good person and would never back out of your words knowing you gave all your cat fish away to the very peoples that I was suppose to put them on fish. Mr.Bass Tracker I think you owed Me.Whitney an apology. I will still take you tomorrow too if you do the right thing. This subject really should of been talk and worked out in private. Mr.Whitney is a very nice person. It would be any ones luck to meet and get to know this guy Mr.Whitney..


----------



## TexasTom

cwhitney said:


> Reading this thread got me into the giving mood. I looked through this thread for the remaining entrants, wrote the names on slips of paper, and pulled one out of a cup. The runner-up is Bass-Tracker. I have already contacted him via private message and we will work out a plan for a fishing trip in the future.


Charles,
Very very generous offer. Hope you had a wonderful Christmas. For Mr. Bass Tracker, Charles is a standup guy and has given generously of his time and knowledge on many occasions.
Tom


----------



## TexasTom

brucevannguyen said:


> I'm giving an all day free fishing trip with me on my little 18ft flat bottom boat as a Christmas present to a person that is less fortunate. Only rule is you do not have a boat and Love Fishing and is a 2cooler. All tackle is provided. I'll even buy that person lunch. One lucky person will be randomly drawn from all entries on Christmas eve. A date to go fishing will be work out by winner and me.


Bruce,

I have not been on this site in a while, but must commend you on a wonderful and generous exhibition of the Christmas spirit. You are correct, there are many father/sons with no boat who fish from the bank and wade. Very kind of you. Also, though we have never met, I have seen your posts for a long time where you are generously sharing information.

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## BigDawg12345

Mr. Whitney, Bruce, Hal are the greatest. Thanks again for the fish on Christmas Eve Mr. Whitney.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Bass-Tracker said:


> It doesn't look like it will happen.
> He works M-F & doesn't have time with all the other commitments he has.
> 
> I would of say It doesn't look like it will happen ANY TIME SOON. Verse
> It doesn't look like it WILL HAPPEN..
> Totally two different thing. Apple and orange. Please don't post any more negative vibes on MY THREAD. The way you said it really describe to this forum that mr.charles simply did not have the time for you. Not that y'all can't work out a schedule that will work. And my natural instinct is to take side with some one I almost mistaken as a bad and unresponsible person. I'm done talking to you. Mr.Tracker.


----------



## cwhitney

My apologies for the negativity. I have taken this discussion back to private messages.


----------



## Bass-Tracker

brucevannguyen said:


> Bass-Tracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like it will happen.
> He works M-F & doesn't have time with all the other commitments he has.
> 
> 
> 
> brucevannguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would of say It doesn't look like it will happen ANY TIME SOON. Verse
> It doesn't look like it WILL HAPPEN..
> Totally two different thing. Apple and orange. Please don't post any more negative vibes on MY THREAD. The way you said it really put describe to the forum that he simply did not have time for you. Not that y'all can't work out a schedule that will work. And my natural instinct is to take side with some one I almost mistaken as a bad an unresponsible person. I'm done talk to you Mr.Tracker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass-Tracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like it will happen.
> He works M-F & doesn't have time with all the other commitments he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the correct way to quote to someone.
> 
> Reading skills are fundamental.
> What YOU think & WHAT IS is 2 different things but, nobody thought to ask what I meant. Proves you ASSUME to much.
> I never expected anything.....including him to go out of his way. Never asked him to either.
> 
> It won't happen due to conflict of schedules..........so it doesn't look like it will happen.......was true.
> Judging by responses from a couple guys here.............what I said was taken out of context.
> It's not possible to relay feelings over a computer or even know how others will comprehend a statement. You surely went out on a limb to judge someone you don't know.
> 
> It's YOUR loss & my gain......as they say......I don't need charity or favors but, you also prove that you think you're above others......just because you can.
> Your true colors finally showed itself sooooooo I'm glad I didn't ever make a trip with you.
> 
> 
> 
> cwhitney said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies for the negativity. I have taken this discussion back to private messages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto
> 
> I made my last post on this thread as I made my point for those who truly understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## brucevannguyen

O


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

brucevannguyen said:


> I'm giving an all day free fishing trip with me on my little 18ft flat bottom boat as a Christmas present to a person that is less fortunate. Only rule is you do not have a boat and Love Fishing and is a 2cooler. All tackle is provided. I'll even buy that person lunch. One lucky person will be randomly drawn from all entries on Christmas eve. A date to go fishing will be work out by winner and me.


Having been the recipient of the free trip, I would again like to express my gratitude for the generosity shown to me.


----------



## TxDispatcher

Sac-a-lait Trey said:


> Having been the recipient of the free trip, I would again like to express my gratitude for the generosity shown to me.


Thank you for this post, Sac-a-lait Trey...it's nice to see someone who is appreciative of what others offer to do for them, vs seeing someone who gets pissy because the giver doesn't drop everything to accommodate them as soon as it's convenient for the receiver of the offer. Good grief some folks are hard to like


----------

